# NextGenerationGaming Sucht euch! (css clan)



## Pitbull91 (13. Januar 2007)

Bitte LÖSCHEN den Beitrag


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Pitbull91 schrieb:


> In der Nacht vom 1. auf den 2.1.2007 wurde der Next-Generation-Gaming Clan gegründet.
> 
> Wir vier Clangründer, Kreuk, Digg´n´sack, Pitbull und Pushddi, damalige Member des MultigamingClan -=[B²K]=- ;waren mit den Umständen die dort herssch(t)en unzufrieden
> 
> ...




Hmmm.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wozu postest du das hier.


P.s Ich finde CS extrem scheiße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (15. Januar 2007)

pitbull dir is bewusst dass das hier ein WoW-Forum ist?...


----------



## Squishee (15. Januar 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> P.s Ich finde CS extrem scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta Cookie (15. Januar 2007)

Drückt euch mal gepflegter aus, wir sind doch nicht im kindergarten...
CS:S ist geschmackssache (bin ein ehemaliger css spieler).

Ja ihr habt recht, das ist das falsche forum dafür, aber dennoch wie ich zuerst sagte, das kann man auch besser ausdrücken mädelz


----------



## Seren (20. Januar 2007)

In welchem Forum soll man hier denn auch sonst solche Gesuche posten?
Eine Seite, die sich "Portal für Online-Spiele" schimpft sollte eigentlich auch das sein und nicht eine Community für World of Warcraft-Fanboys/girls.

Entweder das Forum erweitern und WoW in eine Unterkategorie stecken oder die Seite umbenennen, aber so ist der Name und die Aufmachung der Seite total irreführend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wahrscheinlich wird das nie passieren weil die Mods und Admins dieser Seite offensichtlich in den ewigen Weiten von WoW verschollen sind oder sowas...


----------



## Melrakal (22. Januar 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Hätte der Threadersteller aufmerksam den Rubrikennamen betrachtet, wäre ihm aufgefallen dass dies ein reines WoW-Gildenunterforum ist... da hat CSS nix zu suchen, so einfach ist das.

Buffed, vormals Blasc, war seit Anbeginn auf WoW spezialisiert. Wenn ihr andere Rubriken haben wollt, meldet dies einfach im MMOG-Allgemein-Forum an, und spammed nicht mit deplazierten Offtopic-Threads dieses Unterforum voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke

Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, persönlich kann ich auf CSS-Kiddies hier gänzlich verzichten. Meiner Erfahrung nach sinkt das geistige Niveau von Beiträgen danach nämlich rapide gen Gefrierpunkt.


----------



## Seren (27. Januar 2007)

Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Das geistige Niveau der WoW-Kiddies hat den absoluten Nullpunkt doch schon erreicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem wenn das so spammig ist, wieso kommt dann kein Moderator an und verschiebt den Thread? 
Völlige Abwesenheit, WoW-Sucht oder das absolute Fehlen von Threads zu anderen Online Spielen in diesem Forum könnten die Gründe sein.


----------

